# Saying good bye.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

When I joined this forum I thought it would fun to share with other people what I was doing with my dog and to learn what you all are doing with your dogs. I do enjoy talking dogs. Dogs are my life. I started a thread about a fun junior test training and had EvanG belittle my training methods. NO I do not want to train my dog using an e-collar, No I do want to train using force fetch. There are other ways to train dogs these are the only way. The British dont train this way and if I want to try training their way I should be able to talk about on this forum just like eveyone else.

BaWaaJige is a great dog I feel we are doing just fine the guys I train with feel he is doing fine. My dog almost drown last year so he has some water issues. We are working through it. He was cheating at one pond so we set up boogie men yes it is an old way of training but some times old is good. Last night it worked for my boy. We will see if it continues to work. 

So I am done boring you with my training and my dog. Go ahead shake your head at my training ways it is the last time you will hear how Jige and I are doing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think there are other members here who have been very helpful to you and have not pushed you to do anything you do not want to do with your dog. Might want to keep that in mind. 

Always while training - take the advice you want, shrug off what you can't/won't use.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah yes, internet martyrdom.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI - I've been reading your field threads with interest. I haven't had any helpful advice to offer, so I haven't posted, but I have enjoyed learning about how you've been training your dog on your terms. I just reviewed the more recent threads you've posted in about field, and I completely get why you don't want to continue getting the kind of negative comments you've gotten a bunch of times recently.

I read a lot of helpful ones too, but it doesn't take too large a proportion of rude stuff to really ruin an experience, so I get that.

Anyway, good luck to you guys whether you post again or not. Just wanted you to know that the stuff you posted so far was appreciated.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't say anything any better than what Tippykayak has said above.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The way to deal with rude posts is to report them, using the octagonal button to the right of the post number in the bar above the post. That sends a message to all the Mods and we deal with rudeness firmly. 

Please help us keep this Forum a pleasant place for all concerned.

Since threads of this kind are forbidden under rule #15, I am closing the thread. Here's the rule:

_15. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting the following types of threads: Due to the nature of certain threads, and the outcome that usually follows certain threads, we do NOT allow the following types of threads; “I am leaving this board”, “I am taking a break from this board”, ”what happen to this member?”, additionally, any discussions or threads about a member's warning or banning are prohibited. All of these types of threads cause more issues, and many times more drama on the board. All actions taken upon a GRF board member is strictly between that member and the GRF Forum Management Team. Any kind of the previously mentioned threads will be closed and/or deleted. If a member persists in continuing to create such types of threads, the GRF Forum Management Team will take action against the member that may include temporary and/or permanent suspension of a member's account._


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

You should remind yourself of your (Thanks & Thanked) input and output statistics ...look at the numbers on the right of your Header ... looks like good stats to me !!!! I guess you have to do what you have to do though !!!


----------

